# ready



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Is everyone ready for Saturday? I was out by my one hunting spot last night and the farmer pulled in to start cutting off the corn. Saw about 60 geese about a mile away. They were in a cut bean field that barely had stubble to eat. With ducks across the road on water it should be a good day. Where is everyone going?


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

im kinda bummed, only decent spot i had for early season is now gone!!! have some good spots for late when local ponds are frozen but no good fields right now...still looking!


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

im working this weekend. But Ill be up North to battle the crowds at metzgers and Sandusky, as well as few private spots on monday morning.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

I can't wait for this weekend. Doing a float saturday morn. Field hunting sunday, then jump shooting a creek that runs the property after the morning flight. Good luck guys and be safe out there!,


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Ya, can't wait... just finished our breakfast/lunch list for mid morning feast.

We'll be at a lake on Sat. then may be in a goose field on sunday.


----------



## sc83 (Apr 16, 2008)

Pickeral Creek Saturday morning then back to the arm pit of duck hunting the rest of the first split in the south zone.


----------



## armyMOSfishin (Mar 19, 2009)

Gonna hit the lake saturday, then jump shoot a pond in the southern zone....Can't wait, it's been a long off season. Still not too confident about using the Black Cloud shells that I bought so I'm gonna get some others that I used last year.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

morning hunt ducks sat at a lake with alot of birds! and then feild hunt honkers sat evening cant wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

im going squirrel hunting


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

ErieAngler said:


> im going squirrel hunting


really your funny  i am hunting ducks and geese sat in the am and sun and mon and tues wed thur fri till it over then south zone here i come ha ha ha


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

I_Shock_Em said:


> I can't wait for this weekend. Doing a float saturday morn. Field hunting sunday, then jump shooting a creek that runs the property after the morning flight. Good luck guys and be safe out there!,


 my phone must be broke oh wait its not :bananahuge::Banane30:


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Huntin a river N. of C-Bus saturday morning....and hopefully some secret spots on Sunday!


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

Mushijobah said:


> Huntin a river N. of C-Bus saturday morning....and hopefully some secret spots on Sunday!


I scoped out some great oak stands for Sunday, lots of big bushy tails runnin round. Cant wait to see one sh*t itself when we pop out of the blinds and yell take em'

First Flight - your in if you want to be


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

I'll be ready if I finish the blind for the boat tonight haha always last minute.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

ErieAngler said:


> I scoped out some great oak stands for Sunday, lots of big bushy tails runnin round. Cant wait to see one sh*t itself when we pop out of the blinds and yell take em'
> 
> First Flight - your in if you want to be


that might be fun to watch .. maybe next week but thanks for the offer !#!#!#... i have 6 guy comming to shoot some bannded pigeons lolol .. one time you shoot a double bannded pigeon and everyone thinks you a great pigeon hunter or something


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

firstflight111 said:


> my phone must be broke oh wait its not :bananahuge::Banane30:


Yeah yeah. I know ur phone ain't broke. With all them sick texts u be sending me. Im gonna be in the south zone a ways away from you though. What u doing next weekend?


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

ErieAngler said:


> I scoped out some great oak stands for Sunday, lots of big bushy tails runnin round. Cant wait to see one sh*t itself when we pop out of the blinds and yell take em'
> 
> First Flight - your in if you want to be


SWEET. I'll bring my squirrel call. I also recommend watching this video for after our hunt.


----------

